# Peacemaker, Tigershark, shark shock.



## Fadeux (Dec 26, 2007)

Apparently these three strains are one in the same. Anyone know anyplace that you can find seeds that ships to the US? I was in holland last year and tried peacemaker, its an incredible strain!


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2007)

try the search button


----------

